# 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)



## -MIRROR- (4. Februar 2012)

*42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*

Hey Leute, ich habe ein Problem. 

Der Fernseher funktioniert einwandfrei, der PC im Prinzip auch. Der PC ist per DVI-D an den Acer GD245HQ angeschlossen, dort wird auch das Bild angezeigt. Der 42LV4500 ist per HDMI an den PC angeschlossen. Jedoch wird der Fernseher in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung oder sonstwo erkannt, nirgends zu finden. Habe auch schon alles komplett ausgemacht, neu angeschlossne inkl. HDMI-Anschluss-Wechsel, dann PC gestartet und dann Fernseher, aber es ließ sich nichts machen, habe auch beim Fernseher auf HDMi geschalten gehabt -> kein Signal. Kabel sitzt super und so.

Habt ihr einen Tipp, in den Einstellungen beim Fernseher konnte ich nichts finden und beim PC bis jetzt auch nicht. Die neueste Version war auf dem Fernseher schon drauf, da eig. also auch keine Probleme. 

HILFE!


----------



## Daniellus (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*

Hast du mal probiert nur den Fernseher per HDMI anzuschließen? Das Problem liegt ziemlich sicher am PC an den Einstellungen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*

Als ich diesen Thread gerade zu Ende geschrieben hatte, hatte ich eine Idee. Ich weiß man soll es nicht machen: Ich habe die Verbindung zum PC-Monitor im laufenden betrieb gekappt und so kam das Bild auf den Fernseher, dann habe ich den PC-Monitor wieder rangesteckt und beides ging, dann konnte ich bequem mit den Einstellungen auswählen, wie ich es will. ABER: Das Bild wurde zu groß auf den Fernseher gebracht. Die Taskleiste unten war fast nicht mehr zu erkennen und die Icons waren anstatt horizontal am oberen Rand nun links vertikal geordnet und diese waren auch zum Teil schon außerhalb des Bildes. Ich konnte es beheben, indem ich bei dem Format (im Fernseher) auf "Just Scan" gestellt habe, dann war es perfekt.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es machen soll, das mit dem Stecker ziehen ist definitiv keine Lösung.


Jetzt habe ich noch ein 2. Problem! Ich hatte es ja schon geschafft, dass das Bild am Fernseher im richtigen Format ankommt. Ich will BluRays darauf gucken. Ich habe PowerDVD 11 und wenn ich abspielen will, meint er, dass er nicht den geschützten Inhalt auf diesen Grafikkartenausgang projezieren kann. Dabei steht in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung, dass HDCP funktioniert mit dem Fernseher. Wie schaffe ich das nun ?!


----------



## Daniellus (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*

Den Monitor im laufenden Betrieb an- oder abstecken ist absolut kein Problem! Wird die Eisntellung jetzt gespeichert? Ist sie nach einem Windowsneustart noch da?

Zu deinem neuen Problem: Kann der PC-Monitor kein HDCP? Trenn den mal und schau ob es dann klappt. HDCP sollte per HDMI eignetlich immer funktionieren. Hast du die beiden Monitore so konfiguriert das sie den gelichen Inhalt anzeigen, oder hast du den Dekstop extended(vergrößert)? Wenn du den Monitor dupliziert hast versuche mal den Desktop nur zu extenden.


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*

Beide können HDCP. Ok, wenn das kein Problem ist, jedes Mal sollte man das aber nicht machen müssen. Ich habe den PC-Monitor abeschalten, läuft über dne Fernseher, nach neustart, zeigt er das Bild auch am Fernseher an.

Die Ausgangsposition ist ja eigentlich diese: Alles aus und der Monitor + Fernseher sind angeschlossen. ich starte den PC, das Bild wird am Monitor angezeigt, der Fernseher jetzt auf HDMI 1 geschalten: Kein Signal, ich stelle in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung auf den Fernseher, der wird aber nicht erkannt.

Also probiere ich rum. Zum Beispiel Fernseher aus, PC-Monitor aus, Fernseher an, HDMI 1, klappt. Durch Experimentieren sollte man ja eig. nicht die Lösung irgendwann verstehen. ich würde gerne jetzt die komfortable Lösung wissen wollen. Denn so Sachen wie Geräte komplett ausschalten ode rneu starten sind einfach zu aufwendige Prozesse nur für so etwas einfaches, wo das ganze doch eig. PnP ist!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*

ich weiß, du hörst es vielleicht nicht gerne, aber wie schon per pm vorgeschlagen, würde ich ultramon mal ausprobieren!
wenn sowohl pc-monitor als auch tv angeschlossen sind und beides funktioniert, würde ich ultramon installieren und mir direkt im anschluss profile für die verschiedenen verwendungsszenarien erstellen. also profil 1: monitor only | profil 2: tv only | profil 3: monitor + tv extended | profil 4: tv-24hz.

nun sollte es nach einem neustart möglich sein per ultramon zwischen den einzelnen profilen hin- und herzuschalten, sodass du gezielt monitor/tv ohne umstecken oder dergleichen ansprechen kannst und überall die richtige auflösung ist.

so funktioniert es bei mir sogar mit 3 durchgängig an eine gtx570 angeschlossenen geräten einwandfrei!

-------------------------

"Just Scan" ist genau das, was du am TV einstellen musst, damit die auflösung passt 

hast du einen aktuellen grafikkarten-treiber installiert?

-------------------------

was zeigt deine nvidia-systemsteuerung bei den punkten "hdcp status anzeigen" und "mehrere anzeigen einrichten" wenn beide geräte funktionsfähig angeschlossen sind?


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ich weiß, du hörst es vielleicht nicht gerne, aber wie schon per pm vorgeschlagen, würde ich ultramon mal ausprobieren!
> wenn sowohl pc-monitor als auch tv angeschlossen sind und beides funktioniert, würde ich ultramon installieren und mir direkt im anschluss profile für die verschiedenen verwendungsszenarien erstellen. also profil 1: monitor only | profil 2: tv only | profil 3: monitor + tv extended | profil 4: tv-24hz.
> 
> nun sollte es nach einem neustart möglich sein per ultramon zwischen den einzelnen profilen hin- und herzuschalten, sodass du gezielt monitor/tv ohne umstecken oder dergleichen ansprechen kannst und überall die richtige auflösung ist.
> ...



Ich habe UltraMon ja installiert, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich die von dir beschriebenen Profile erstelle, kannst du da eine Klick-Reihenfolge vielleicht schreiben ? Der Acer (PC) ist Desktop 1 und LG TV ist Desktop 2. Es sollen 3 Profile sein: Nur Acer GD245HQ ; Nur LG TV ; Acer GD245HQ - LG TV - dupliziert

Ich habe das nicht da gefunden. Per "Bildschirmauflösung" (Rechtsklick im Desktop) kann ich auch schon switchen (Gottseidank), aber per Verknüpfung wäre mir das doch sehr lieb. ^^

Klar, ist aktuell. HDCP funktioniert jetzt auch. Gab insgesamt eben Startschwierigkeiten, warum auch immer.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*

ultramon starten, dann bekommst du ein monitorsymbol in der taskleiste neben der uhr angezeigt.
dort rechtsklick drauf --> anzeigeprofile --> anzeigeprofil erstellen.
ein profil aktivierst du dann entweder per ultramon, oder per verknüpfung auf die profildatei (oder wie in meinem fall mit einer sondertaste der tastatur, die die profildatei aufruft ) 
der rest ist selbsterklärend.

btw.: ultramon muss nicht mit windows gestartet werden, um profile auf diese art umzuschalten 

viel erfolg.


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ultramon starten, dann bekommst du ein monitorsymbol in der taskleiste neben der uhr angezeigt.
> dort rechtsklick drauf --> anzeigeprofile --> anzeigeprofil erstellen.
> ein profil aktivierst du dann entweder per ultramon, oder per verknüpfung auf die profildatei (oder wie in meinem fall mit einer sondertaste der tastatur, die die profildatei aufruft )
> der rest ist selbsterklärend.
> ...



Danke. Ist aber blöd gemacht, dass man ansonsten nicht zu den Anzeigeprofilen kommt, sondern nur durch den Rechtsklick. Die Profile funktionieren super und sind sogar etwas schneller. Mein Problem ist nur, dass wenn ich den Acer GD245HQ + LG 42LV4500 aktiviert habe, der LG TV nur erweitert dargestellt wird und nicht dupilziert. Wie kann ich denn duplizieren? Vom Erweitern habe ich nichts.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*

den modus habe ich noch nie genutzt, da musst du also mal schauen...

für bluray empfehle ich dir ein zusätzliches profil anzulegen, bei dem der Tv mit 24hz angesprochen wird. und am tv dann ebenfalls 24hz einstellen. bei lg heißt das - zumindest bei mir - "echtes kino" oder so ähnlich. die meisten programme schalten nämlich bei bluray irgendwie nicht automatisch auf 24hz um -.-

und wie gesagt, mach dir eine verknüpfung zu den profilen oder leg sie auf shortcuts bzw. sondertasten. so lässt es sich ultra bequem umschalten


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> den modus habe ich noch nie genutzt, da musst du also mal schauen...
> 
> für bluray empfehle ich dir ein zusätzliches profil anzulegen, bei dem der Tv mit 24hz angesprochen wird. und am tv dann ebenfalls 24hz einstellen. bei lg heißt das - zumindest bei mir - "echtes kino" oder so ähnlich. die meisten programme schalten nämlich bei bluray irgendwie nicht automatisch auf 24hz um -.-
> 
> und wie gesagt, mach dir eine verknüpfung zu den profilen oder leg sie auf shortcuts bzw. sondertasten. so lässt es sich ultra bequem umschalten



Was hätte es für einen Sinn ihn erweitert zu nutzen, also dupliziert. Na toll, da funkt sich bestimmt die Windows-Einstellung mit UltraMon dazwischen.

24Hz heißt doch 24 Bilder pro Sekunde, da Frequenz oder? Warum sollte? Bei LG habe ich AV Mode, wo ich z.B. zwischen Kino, Sport, Spiel entscheiden kann, vielleicht ist Kino ja das. Bei UltraMon kann man ja im programm schon ein Häkchen machen, dass auf dem Desktop eine Verknüpfung angelegt werden soll. Sondertasten habe ich nicht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: 42LV4500 per HDMI an PC (GTX570) anschließen (Problem)*

keine ahnung, wie es bei dir aufgebaut ist, aber in mancher konfiguration ists schon praktisch, zwei getrennte bildschirme zu haben anstatt zwei mal den gleichen. dann kann man bspw. fenster hin- und herschieben... oder auf beiden was anderes laufen lassen (z.B. ein video auf dem tv und auf dem monitor zocken...) aber nur du kannst wissen, was du mit den monitoren anstellen möchtest...

mit den 24hz ist das so ne sache. wenn die bluray 24 bilder pro sekunde hat, die grafikkarte 60 bilder pro sekunde ausgibt und das ganze mit 100 oder mehr bildern pro sekunde vom tv angezeigt wird, ist nur logisch, dass es da probleme geben muss.
besser ists, wenn alles aufeinander abgestimmt ist und da die bluray nunmal in 24hz läuft, passe ich den rest entsprechend an. sonst gibts hin und wieder microruckler, oder ein unruhiges bild beim bluray schauen. (alles schon getestet). wenn du eine abspielsoftware hast, die automatisch auf 24hz umschaltet, ist alles wunderbar. mein powerdvd 11 macht das jedoch nicht!
d.h. bei mir: bluray 24hz, grafikkarte gibt 60hz aus und tv läuft mit 24hz, ergibt microruckler und dadurch ein insg. unruhiges bild.

beim lg lohnt sich ein blick in die erweiterten- bzw. experten-einstellungen und ich würde im inet mal schauen, ob du gut kalibrierte einstellungen für deinen tv findest. die standardeinstellungen sind seltenst die besten! am besten im tv ein profil für den pc-betrieb konfigurieren. bei meinem tv habe ich da die profile expert1 und 2 zur verfügung und entsprechend genutzt.

ist alles kein muss, aber für ein optimales bild würde ich es empfehlen


----------

